# Hello from NW Calgary



## Duncan K (Jan 19, 2020)

Hello everyone, new member from Calgary.

I am a total newbie when it comes to machining. I am into welding and fabrication as a hobby. Basically just like making things with metal. Also into old trucks, currently doing a frame off restoration on a 1966 GMC. I picked up a small Southbend 9" lathe and restored it a few years ago. started learning on that. Then I came across a big Canadian made 18' McDougall lathe that I bought as a project. Recently picked up a Bridgeport mill. Having a good time learning all these new skills. Seems like a really good group here, looking forward to learning from all you guys.

Duncan


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 19, 2020)

Duncan K said:


> Hello everyone, new member from Calgary.
> 
> I am a total newbie when it comes to machining. I am into welding and fabrication as a hobby. Basically just like making things with metal. Also into old trucks, currently doing a frame off restoration on a 1966 GMC. I picked up a small Southbend 9" lathe and restored it a few years ago. started learning on that. Then I came across a big Canadian made 18' McDougall lathe that I bought as a project. Recently picked up a Bridgeport mill. Having a good time learning all these new skills. Seems like a really good group here, looking forward to learning from all you guys.
> 
> Duncan


I'm the same as you Duncan, and I am in Tuscany. I have some machining skills, but I'm more into fabrication, welding, ironworkers, metal art, etc. 

Welcome aboard the forum.


----------



## Bofobo (Jan 21, 2020)

Further greetings from the Nw! Let’s  see that mcdougal


----------



## Crosche (Jan 22, 2020)

Greetings Duncan, 

Welcome aboard. There are lots of great people and info on the forum. 
Much like yourself, I am in the NW as well and I'm fairly new to machining and currently trying to get a handle on cnc milling. I also dabble with blacksmithing / knife making. 

Cheers,
Chad


----------



## Duncan K (Jan 22, 2020)

Bofobo said:


> Further greetings from the Nw! Let’s  see that mcdougal



I just posted a thread in the Active Projects section. Just started working on cleaning it up and getting it working


----------

